# Hyatt - Even Years borrow? 2000 points enough? Diamond?



## ginah777 (Oct 25, 2016)

After looking at other Hyatt posts, I have questions.  The Hyatt TS I am considering is 2K points.  It looks like the charts read that the Hyatt in Hawaii requires 2200 points.  I have had a hard time finding a Hyatt with 2200 points.  There are different websites with conflicting point requirements.  
- Does anyone know the most current website to find exchange points for Hawaii?

Second, the TS is even-year and not annual.  If I want to buy more points from future years (to stay in Hawaii), does Hyatt allow me to buy from two-years from now?

Third, the Hyatt chart displays that Hyatt Hawaii is all diamond.  The Hyatt TS I am considering is platinum.  Does that mean I cannot stay in Hawaii since it is 52 weeks diamond?

Thank you.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 26, 2016)

*Take the time to research before buying to avoid disappointment*

You should post Hyatt questions on the "All Other Timeshare Systems" forum - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=30
Perhaps a TUG Moderator will move your thread.

See TUG member Kal's site for Hyatt information - http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm
For example, he has a link to 
The 2015 Club Rules - http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/hrc_rules_regs.pdf
Hyatt 2015 Point Chart - http://www.bywindkal.com/Hyatt/HRCPointsChart_2015.pdf



> From the Club Rules
> 
> _*3.5 Borrowing Club Points.* A Club Member may Borrow all or a portion of the Member’s Club Points from the succeeding Reservation Window for use in connection with the current Reservation Window, but only to reserve an available Week or Split Week within sixty (60) days prior to the first day of use of the desired Week or Split Week. The Borrowing of Club Points is also subject to the following restrictions:
> a. A Club Member may not Borrow Club Points to make a reservation through the External Exchange Program or any Special Exchange Program.
> ...



_JMHO... I won't buy Hyatt for access to their Maui resort unless you can travel anytime during the year whenever availability appears. They sold fixed week intervals so it might be harder to find availability if you have restricted travel dates (for example can only travel during school holidays/breaks)._


----------



## optimist (Oct 26, 2016)

I used to own Hyatt.  It's a use it or lose it system that does not allow you to bank points.  You would have a hard time combining your points to accumulate enough for Hawaii.   
If you want to go to Hawaii, Hyatt is not a good system. That is why I sold mine even though I had 2200 points.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Oct 26, 2016)

Westin may be a better bet if you want to use in Hawaii. We are hoping to get a 4 day in Maui or a 1 week in a 1 bedroom with our Hyatt 2000 pts.. Our 2 weeks in Hyatt are 3 months apart so we may be able to get a 1 week in a 2 bedroom by combining points, (our other unit is 1800) but not very likely . The folks we spoke to that own with Westin seem to get into Hawaii more routinely plus Westin has more properties there. If we buy a 3rd week, I woulod go with Westin myself. We are considering it. By the way the name has changed to Vistana


----------



## SunandFun83 (Sep 11, 2017)

Why not join the forum do people can contact you privately.  I know lots of ways to find 2,200 points.  Don't know why you are having a problem.


----------



## lizap (Sep 14, 2017)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Westin may be a better bet if you want to use in Hawaii. We are hoping to get a 4 day in Maui or a 1 week in a 1 bedroom with our Hyatt 2000 pts.. Our 2 weeks in Hyatt are 3 months apart so we may be able to get a 1 week in a 2 bedroom by combining points, (our other unit is 1800) but not very likely . The folks we spoke to that own with Westin seem to get into Hawaii more routinely plus Westin has more properties there. If we buy a 3rd week, I woulod go with Westin myself. We are considering it. By the way the name has changed to Vistana



I can vouch for this.  It is relatively easy for us to get into Westin resorts in Hawaii, but very difficult to get into the Hyatt. I have a request in for the Hyatt next spring, but I doubt we get it so I'm booking a Westin for the same time.  I will cancel the Westin if we get it, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Sep 14, 2017)

We are in the HRC Maui right now... did a trade in, but it is off season and we had the request in for some time


----------



## lizap (Sep 14, 2017)

NWTRVLRS said:


> We are in the HRC Maui right now... did a trade in, but it is off season and we had the request in for some time



Are you there for a week? I have seen some available partial weeks from time to time? How long to did you have your request in?


----------



## NWTRVLRS (Sep 14, 2017)

Yes, here for the week in a 1 bedroom mountain view... I want to say that we had the request in for about 4-5 months... and we had a very large date-range, as we were pretty flexible... the request came through last April, the day our points became available in Sedona for the year


----------

